
Ask HN: Throwing in your lot with a single company? - _bxg1
I currently work for a company that I like. I like the people I work with, our domain is very unique and interesting, there are lots of interesting challenges to solve and I have a great work-life balance. It&#x27;s small, but it&#x27;s been around for a couple of decades so it&#x27;s unlikely to go under.<p>Here&#x27;s the problem: it&#x27;s very unique. The domain itself is something almost nobody else does, for various reasons, and the product is even written in an in-house language. We don&#x27;t use many industry-standard technologies or practices.<p>It feels like every year I stay here, I&#x27;m becoming more valuable to this company but stagnating in terms of the industry at large. My general programming skills are certainly growing, but it&#x27;s hard to put that on a resume. On the other hand, I was told at my last performance review that I&#x27;m seen as a rising leader in the company.<p>Is it terribly risky to stay here for the foreseeable future? It&#x27;s been 3 years now; I&#x27;m starting to get a bit anxious about falling behind on industry standards. I do some side projects to keep in the loop, but there&#x27;s something to be said for real-world experience. Should I move on before it&#x27;s too late? Or am I worrying about nothing?
======
quickthrower2
I’d say stay based on what you said. But do some research and maybe networking
to see how your skills could transfer to another job so you have a backup plan
of things ever go south at your company.

Maybe your industry domain experience is valuable enough that another company
would take you on while you learn their tech.

------
dman
Never walk away from job satisfaction and traction for vague reasons.

